# S. Compressus?



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Hi I'm about to buy this fella, the seller say's it's a Compressus, I read they are often mistaken with S. Altuvei, can anybody help? the photos are from last month the P' is about 6cm (2,4") long now. Sorry for the quality of the pics these are the only i got for now.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

S.Compressus, nice one too


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hard to tell with the pictures but i see bars so for now ill say probably compressus


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

spotting suggests S. compressus


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

badass p man


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

He finaly arrived


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Couldn't upload the video directly so here's a link for a clip with the P'


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks really nice man congrats how big is it?


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Thank's I would say his about 3.7" (9.5cm)
kind of funny because the first time i've seen him on the internet his size was discribed about 2.4" it was about 2 months ago I don't know what's their growth rate, but it is a nice suprise that he is actually bigger


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's a really nice lookin fish you got there congrats


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Thank's man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The bars on its belly make me lean towards compressus


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

S. compressus is one of my all time favorite serras.

great pickup, and if he in fact is a compressus, you should love this guy!


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Some new pics of "Hades"


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice fish but for the ID you should ask Frank... S.altuvei has also vertically extended spots.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be S altuvei. Collection point would confirm it. If there are more than minimal markings on belly then likely S compresses. Can't tell on the angle of your photo. Need full unobscured flank view.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Piranha you got there!!!


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

He has spots on his belly, compressus or altuvei as long he is a Serra im fine with him







thanks for the help 
he is starting to get confident a little demonstration in the video


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

He looks almost exactly like my serra only a tad bit bigger/fatter. That and both my serras have their bottom lips torn off from the egg crate seperator. They look Pretty mean. You can see them on another topic i posted. Its the "baby black rhom W/huge teeth" post. Check it out if u havnt already.


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I've seen your guys they look mean







your reds are cool too


----------

